# 65 Gallon santa isabel red altum tank



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting a new tank, Haven't really decided how big yet. Waiting for a good deal to pop out.

Heres a sneak peak of what will be in the tank.


























Edit: Took the opportunity to go downtown today and landed a great buy. Santa Isabel re altums. So now I'll be setting up this tank for them instead.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some update on this. Today I scored 3 large Santa isabel red altums for a great price, so tomorrow I'll be grabbing a 65g and start up the build.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some update. Went to king eds today and bought a 65g but unexpected sale made them run out. So Ill be waiting till next saturday to start the 65g. I did get a 20g though as a temporary tank, I also finnished part of the stand. I just need to make some doors, screw them on, and then make a canopy.

Here are some pictures.


























Tied the driftwood up together and will be covering the zip ties with Java fern windelovs.










Pictures of the angels to come tomorrow after I pick them up in the morning.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Santa isabels are now at my house, I also picked up a pervuain to show the size difference. the peruvians are around 10" tall and are not fully grown yet.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll post better pictures next week after I get thier main tank set up.
























Peruvian on the right side of the picture


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

They are so beautiful...looking forward to your main tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Theyre settling in more now.

heres a better pic.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Those look just like my fish. You said was a Scalare Angel & not an Altum Angel.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Those look just like my fish. You said was a Scalare Angel & not an Altum Angel.


Santa isabel "Altum" is just a name, they're actually Pterophyllum Scalare sp. Santa isabel. They may look similar but the size and colors are completely different. 
What you had is a captive bred Scalare, a common angel fish. What these are, are wildcaught Santa Isabels that grow to a much bigger angels.

Same thing how people call peruvian scalares "peruvian altums". They're not altums, they are Scalares given the name "altum" because of the shape and height of the fish.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great, are those the one's that Aquarium West had? Someone local had just traded them in when I was there last weekend


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> They look great, are those the one's that Aquarium West had? Someone local had just traded them in when I was there last weekend


Yup they were.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Good score... If I know they were there, I would have bought them and put a good price tag on them myself


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Update to the angels. Tank will come in 2 days!. The angels are now in 100% tap water, and have formed 2 pairs out of the 4! talk about luck. Just waiting on a bigger tank to give them more room and stop them from fighting for territory.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention, the dominant male (second picture) is about 9 1/2" tall when he fully stretches his fins.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous angels.. You definitely scored when you found those.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks here! pictures to come. Just doing a flush before I start scaping it.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

So after a busy night, I have finally finished for the day. I set the tank up, still need to make some doors, and canopy. Here are some pictures from today's progress. Tank looked much bigger than I expected for sure, and the angels look tiny in the new tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a quick video of the tank. It's a little noisy since I shot it with just the tank lights on.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks awesome. I'm glad you finally got the tank you wanted. What are the smaller fish in the bottom right?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Looks awesome. I'm glad you finally got the tank you wanted. What are the smaller fish in the bottom right?


Biotodoma Cupidos and Buenos aires tetras.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did a little photo shoot after adding a black background in today. They're still very camera shy, so I didn't get that great of pictures. On the other hand, breeding behaviors have started again. Crossing fingers for a spawn soon.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Errol what happened to your leopoldis?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice angels. Like what you did with the wood.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bunnyrabbit said:


> Errol what happened to your leopoldis?


I sold them off for these. Leopoldis would not have made it if I had them added with the Santa Isabel. They're gone to a good home though


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I'm hoping one of the pairs start breeding soon. One of the angels are staying by a corner while the other chases the other 2 away. Fingers crossed.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

more pictures today


































And this ugly picture that shows the background.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting an early start this morning and this happened....
A full on display by one of the pairs, they look absolutely stunning.


















This girl is 9" Tall!

















Pair number 1 (dominant pair)

























Pair number 2









Male from pair number 1 fighting off pair number 2









Female going back to their corner of the tank while the male fight the other 2 off


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

very cool man. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I had a wireless flash. Also photo bomb by a Buenos aires tetra haha


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Wow beautiful fish. I can't say I have ever been that attracted to angels but yours are stunning and have made me reconsider.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have always thought about line breeding these guys, to make an all red strain, kinda like what Wattley did with discus. Very cool pics again!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

mollyb said:


> I have always thought about line breeding these guys, to make an all red strain, kinda like what Wattley did with discus. Very cool pics again!


I'm currently thinking about trying to create one of these, but reading peoples altum breeding logs, theres lot of things to factor in.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

oh my!, I never even knew these guys existed. speachless.


----------

